# New member and my Z



## AF_Falcon (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey everybody, I'm new here. Just wanted to say hello and post up some pics of my Z. I'm 23 years old and a student near Pittsburgh, PA. I have an 1988 300ZX Turbo and a 2001 Honda Accord (my daily driver). Here's some pics of the 300ZX that I took when I lived out in Colorado. Right now the Z is in the garage for the winter.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AF_Falcon said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new here. Just wanted to say hello and post up some pics of my Z. I'm 23 years old and a student near Pittsburgh, PA. I have an 1988 300ZX Turbo and a 2001 Honda Accord (my daily driver). Here's some pics of the 300ZX that I took when I lived out in Colorado. Right now the Z is in the garage for the winter.


Looking clean!!


----------



## scubaz31 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice car, mine is exactly the same minus the spoiler and blacked out trim. 89 n/a with 88 turbo engine and tranny swapped in.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

looks good man ... my buddy goes to IUP like an hour from pitt. im gonna bring it up after winter if your around let me know ill meet up or somethin.


----------



## AF_Falcon (Dec 16, 2003)

ldsolja4 said:


> looks good man ... my buddy goes to IUP like an hour from pitt. im gonna bring it up after winter if your around let me know ill meet up or somethin.


I should probably be around. My parents live right near IUP. Let me know when you'll be in town.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Thats a very nice and clean Z you have there!


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I had an '87 n/a, and that thing was quicker'n hell....I actually mis that thing, but I think that is also the reason I got the '90 300...lol I prefer the newer look, but its a nissan...can't go wrong..LOL


----------

